# OEM grilles to black



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Wanted a little project to keep me busy and found these cheap on ebay so thought I'd get them and go for the black grille look. I know I could have bought black grilles but the good ones are about £70 odd and the cheap ones look crap

So here they are as they were bought.









Then separated









Then sanded...one before and then one after









Both sanded









The grilles themselves got a rub down as well









Then did a test of the primer to see how the adhesion was. I haven't got any pics of it but I did a scratch test. It did scratch but took some doing so I was happy enough.









Rubbed the test area back down and then primed them both
First coat


















Third coat



























How I warmed the paint and kept it warm in between layers to help with the spray. (hot water from the tap in the jug)









Now here is the killer...I'm no pro and will admit it was a school boy error but I was painting them outside and it was slightly windy. I suppose they were too close together as well as the over spray was affecting the finish. I also accidentally dropped one of the grilles when I was holding it up to paint it so I've marred the finish at the front a bit. 









So the plan is to rub it down slightly and to do a few more coats indoors (mrs will love me) and away from each other. Will update!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

So here there are finished now and all defects corrected.





































Before









After


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

They look really good.

What primer did you use, I ask coz I did the chrome on my astra and it has started to flake I am presuming the I didn't use the correct primer or I didn't do enough coats of it.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I used Halfords Plastic Primer for my Astra grills.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Looks great but it will chip on the chrome areas as they all do sadly this happend to my A3 grill. The chrome is so hard to get a proper key on.

Trick with them is to have them wrapped with 3m Clear film afterwards to stop the chipping.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good, I want to do something like this to my Volvo grill


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

You can leave chromed plastic parts in a tub with bleach (the same used to whiten your clothes or the strong type used to clean swimming pool water) for a few days (you will have to change the bleach a few times because it will go black and dirty).

This will completely strip the chrome off the plastic, then you can use a decent plastic primer and your paint job will not flake off in the future.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

UncleOrlando said:


> You can leave chromed plastic parts in a tub with bleach (the same used to whiten your clothes or the strong type used to clean swimming pool water) for a few days (you will have to change the bleach a few times because it will go black and dirty).
> 
> This will completely strip the chrome off the plastic, then you can use a decent plastic primer and your paint job will not flake off in the future.


I like that.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I used simoniz primer and then the simoniz paint that they say is supposed to be chip resistant...we'll see aye?
Now if i had know about soaking it in bleach!!!...because originally my intention was to sand down to the plastic but that chrome layer is hard! After sanding i did ligtly key it with a 60 grit sand paper hopefully this will help. Will post pics of them fitted later.


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

I did mine in plasti dip and have not had any issues with chipping


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Plasti dip!! Perfect for chrome


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

updated to show before and after of the grilles fitted


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I etch primed chrome plastic seemed ok


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the strong type of bleach is called chlorine, in case anyone wants to try it.

Make sure you seal the tub with saran wrap or with a lid so it doesnt evaporate.


----------

